

Bored? Goby helps you find things to do - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-10359329-248.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Maybe I'm missing something: Why does the "Goby" link actually take you to
Bing?

The Graphic links to Goby, but it seems USA only.

